# Mounting Television



## hobbyhunter (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello everyone:

I have a 2007 Sydney Outback 5th wheel, 32FRLDS. I am thinking about mounting a 32" lcd tv on the rear counter. Has anyone done this, and if so, have you had any problems, or any ideas how to do this correctly.

thank you,


----------

